# Ganz neue Patentrezepte



## nisaia (24 Dezember 2009)

Hallo

hab zwar nichts mit Tele Hansa zu tun, allerdings mit dem 
Allgemeinen Debitoren und Inkassodienst aus Osnabrück

Ihr könnt folgendes tun:

1. Teilt dem Inkassodienst mit, dass es keine außergerichtliche Zahlung gibt.
2. Teilt in dem Schreiben mit, daß ihr euch jeglichen weiteren außergerichtlichen Kontakt verbietet.
3. Sollte der Inkassodienst dennoch weitere außergerichtliche Schreiben zustellen, macht folgendes:

1. Beschwert Euch bei der Aufsichtsbehörde. Dies ist der Präsident des
Amtsgerichtes Osnabrück.
2. Stellt Strafanzeige wegen des Verdchtes der Nötigung gegen die im Impressung des Inkassounternehmens genannten Personen bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück.

Je mehr Personen dieses Verfahren umsetzen, desto eher wird diesem Inkassodienst endlich mal der Hahn abgedreht.

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Reducal (25 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

@nisaia, deine Empfehlungen sind womöglich gut gemeint, entbehren aber sachlichen Inhalt.

-was ist eine "außergerichtliche Zahlung"?
-schriftliche Zusendungen sich verbieten lassen geht nicht, du könntet deinen Briefkasten zunageln, das bringt mehr!
-strafbare Nötigung durch ein zugelassenes Inkassounternehmen scheidet aus, da es an den erforderlichen Tatbestandsmerkmalen mangelt!

Warum nicht einfach mal nur nichts tun? Tot stellen oder allenfalls hinschreiben, dass man einer Fordeung (ohne Benennung von Gründen) widerspricht ist völlig hinreichend, fürs erste.


----------



## nisaia (25 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

scheint, Du arbeitest für ein Inkasso!!!!!!!!!!!

außergerichtliche Zahlung? Zahlung ohne Zivilverfahren.
wie es der Name schon sagt, mehr brauch ich wohl nicht zu erläutern!!!

gerade die Untersagung weiterer außergerichtlicher Schreiben ist für
den Straftatbestand der Nötigung wichtig.
Hierdurch erhält das Gesamtverfahren die notwendigen Merkmale
der Nötigung.

Viel Spass dann bei Deinem Verfahren des "Aussitzens".


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



nisaia schrieb:


> gerade die Untersagung weiterer außergerichtlicher Schreiben ist für
> den Straftatbestand der Nötigung wichtig.


Du könntest denen noch untersagen, zu klagen. Dann wäre Ruhe. Ich frage mich auch gerade, warum da noch niemand drauf gekommen ist.


----------



## bernhard (25 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ganz neue Patentrezepte*

Abgetrennt von http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/32631-tele-hansa-gmbh-17.html


----------



## nisaia (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ganz neue Patentrezepte*

"Du könntest denen noch untersagen, zu klagen. Dann wäre Ruhe. Ich frage mich auch gerade, warum da noch niemand drauf gekommen ist."


Vermutlich gehörst Du zu der Sorte Nutzer, die sich auch noch für jedes zugestellte Spammail bedanken und noch weitere anfordern

So langsam verstehe ich, warum hier keiner zu Potte kommt, bei Euch
geistigen Genies!!


----------



## wahlhesse (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ganz neue Patentrezepte*

Ach? Hast Du keinen Sinn für die feine Ironie? 
Der User welchen Du meinst ist hier übrigens Moderator. 
Und wer wo nicht zu Potte kommt, will ich sehen. Dieses Forum ist seit über 8 Jahren erfolgreich. Wir geben abmahnfreudigen Anwälten keine Chance und können im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Anlaufstellen kontinuierlich nützliche Informationen und Tipps anbieten. Und das alles für die Nutzer kostenfrei.

Und wer diese Info nicht annehmen mag oder kann, dem stehen natürlich immer noch die offiziellen Anlaufstellen, z.B. Verbraucherzentralen offen.

Soviel zum Thema geistige Genies. Jeder blamiert sich so gut wie er kann :scherzkeks:.

Frohe Restweihnachten,
wahlhesse


----------



## technofreak (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ganz neue Patentrezepte*



nisaia schrieb:


> So langsam verstehe ich, warum hier keiner zu Potte kommt, bei Euch
> geistigen Genies!!


Was für eine  Laus ist dir denn  über die Leber gelaufen?  Nix zu Weihnachten bekommen?


----------



## A John (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ganz neue Patentrezepte*



technofreak schrieb:


> Nix zu Weihnachten bekommen?


Wohl doch: Die definitiv endgültig und unwiderruflich allerletzte aussergerichtliche... :scherzkeks:


----------

